
‘Zuck Buck’ Grilled in the House: Facebook CEO Defends Libra in Hearing - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/zuck-buck-grilled-in-the-house-facebook-ceo-defends-libra-in-hearing/
======
egusa
“Facebook is about putting power in people’s hands… Giving people control of
their money is important, too. A simple, secure and stable way to transfer
money is empowering. Over the long term, this means that more people transact
on our platforms — that’ll be good for our business.”

